# Weekly Reports



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I got 5 stars from all my riders for the second week of April. Needless to say I wasn't out too much. I completed 16 rides for $254 in fares in 11.2 hours online. $23 an hour in fares which is $18 per hour or so in earnings. Top drivers in my area made $25 an hour in fares. I'm in the elite for the week I would say.

Anyone else care to share their weekly report?


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

$372 in fares
18.3 hours online
$20/hr in fares
Not sure how many rides
4.67 rating (damn 1 star for not knowing where their red roof inn was off the top of my head and having to use gps, when it was 10 miles away in a part of the city no one goes too lol)


----------



## uruguay (Apr 12, 2014)

Anytime I can get to or above $20 an hour in fares I consider it a successful week. $16 an hour aint half bad for cruising around town picking folks up.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

$210 
13.6 hours
18 rides
4.8


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

$1,078 52.6 hours 78 rides 4.78


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

myuber said:


> $1,078 52.6 hours 78 rides 4.78


Wow! Thats some ubering! UberX? Where are you at myuber?


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

UberX Phoenix, az.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you always log 40+ hours a week? $1078 i assume phoenix is 80%=$862 or $15.35 an hour. Any idea how many miles you drove total?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Last week:
77 Trips
4.78 Rating
$927 in fares
41.3 hours online
$22 an hour average


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I drive about 1,000 miles a week full time.. my best week was $1,600 on 110 rides.. 4.72.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

You are a serious one! Sounds like you be goin for that $60k a year as advertised. With the figures, maybe 50 hours a week can gross a driver $50k. You gotta know what yer doin I reckon though. How long ya been driving like that? What kinda schedule you run? Does Uber ever send you a message to commend your hard work?


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Friday and Saturdays I work from 4pm to 4 am.. Wednesday Thursdays Sundays from 3pm to 3 am.. I spend about $25 a day in gas.. 60 hours a week..


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

You my friend are an Uber soldier!


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

Last Week
Trips: 78
Fares: $873
Hours: 55.6
Fares/Hour: $15
Acceptance: 94%
Rating: 4.85

Now before anyone says anything with the fares/hr, it's like that because I just keep it on while I chill at a place downtown and watch tv and do other work.


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

$700 weekly paycheck in Nasheville aint too shabby I wouldn't think. Any idea how many miles you drove total?


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

~600


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

on our Black fleet here we dont get stats that show how many hours we are logged on. Its hard for me to work out the distance and cost of UBER work as I'm covering my own clients as well. the best I can do is:

Apr 15th - April 19th 39 Jobs
Total = $1733.00 
Less GST - $157.55 
Less UBER Comm -$339.26 
+ Tolls + $36.70 
+ Misc Payment +$250.00 (20 completed job incentive between Thurs Afternoon & Easter Sunday Night)
+ Top Up + $ 11.00 (have no idea what that is)

Total Nett Earning = $1654.74 ($42.42 per job average)

once again I need to repeat that this isn't a fair comparison when you take into account my vehicle is in the Black Fleet, the Aussie dollar isn't worth as much, I have much higher running and statutory costs to cover. This is a country of high wages (15 yr old at McDonald's earns $15.00 p/hr) and high cost of living.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Those numbers seems too good to be true..


----------

